# Color Transformations



## ADoubleJ (Sep 17, 2017)

I am just curious about your dog's color transformation from puppy to adult. I'll be getting my puppy in a few weeks and would like to possibly get an idea of what she might like like as an adult. 

I know there are other threads like this, but many of the pictures didn't show up for me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If it’s the puppy in your avatar she is most likely a bi color in which her color won’t change much at all, if at all. If she’s a blanket back the the amounts of tan will spread a bit and if she has a blanket back parent - that will give you the best clue of her mature coloring / pattern.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

EDIT: I really didn't really understand what you meant and just posted away, lol. My pup doesn't reflect your pup, but have fun looking anyway

Mine's a patterned sable female

8.5 wks

14wks (It seems my pup went through her color change around this time from 13wks-14wks. 14wks is when the patterned coat started to show up and 15.5wks is when you could see how the pattern would look)

20wks


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Mine didn’t undergo anything substantial, but lightened then darkened a touch.


When she first came home:










This is the lightest she got, and this was around 3 months old:










By 4 months, she had already darkened again:










And here she is about a month ago (9 months):


----------



## ADoubleJ (Sep 17, 2017)

Armistice said:


> EDIT: I really didn't really understand what you meant and just posted away, lol. My pup doesn't reflect your pup, but have fun looking anyway


I don't care if they reflect my puppy, I just want to see color transformations of any dogs. Gives me an excuse to look at puppy pictures lol


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Femfa said:


> And here she is about a month ago (9 months):


Love your pup's black shoes, haha. Also, she has a really nice, shiny coat



ADoubleJ said:


> I don't care if they reflect my puppy, I just want to see color transformations of any dogs. Gives me an excuse to look at puppy pictures lol


If you go to the Pictures section, there are a few members, including me, who do weekly updates and pictures of our pup. Go check them out


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

10-12 weeks, 7 months lightened up, 9 months back to dark.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Gooseman, what’s your pup’s pedigree? I swear our dogs could be twins at times.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Femfa said:


> Gooseman, what’s your pup’s pedigree? I swear our dogs could be twins at times.


Lol when I first opened the thread I thought "oh there's my boys twin" I think that every time I see her. I'll pm the pedigree so I don't derail the thread


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe









9 weeks









2 weeks later









adult

Kaylee








11 weeks

5 months


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Athena 6 weeks 8 weeks and 20 months


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> Athena 6 weeks 8 weeks and 20 months


Side view at 6 weeks
The pic sleeping is probably 9-10 weeks


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Apollo 10ish weeks then adult "he's in front" .


----------

